

Dawdle [my startup] and Goozex: two ways to game on a budget - sachinag
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/03/gaming-on-a-budget-ways-to-play-in-tough-economic-times.ars

======
fallentimes
I'm a really big fan of Dawdle (and Fake Sachin). Here's hoping they do to
Ebay for video games what Stubhub did to them for sports tickets.

